# datavideo HS-500 Mobile Studio



## Studio (May 7, 2010)

What do you guys think of this HS-500 Hand-carried Studio

My school does mobile video shoots all the time and are looking to upgrade from the Panasonic MX-50(with 5 heavy old monitors).

Is it worth the $2000, and has anyone had any problems with it?


----------



## MisterTim (May 7, 2010)

Having used many Datavideo devices, I know that they're very good at what they do and will take a pounding. I've never had a problem with their switchers. 

The only thing I would ask is how long are you going to stay with SD video? Yes you're in high school, but is it worth it to spend the money on something that is not really an upgrade? Possibly consider rackmount LCD monitors to add to your current MX-50, instead of replacing the whole system.


----------



## Studio (May 7, 2010)

MisterTim said:


> Having used many Datavideo devices, I know that they're very good at what they do and will take a pounding. I've never had a problem with their switchers.
> 
> The only thing I would ask is how long are you going to stay with SD video? Yes you're in high school, but is it worth it to spend the money on something that is not really an upgrade? Possibly consider rackmount LCD monitors to add to your current MX-50, instead of replacing the whole system.



We will be staying with SD for a long time, because we have NO Hd cameras, no blue ray devices and will maybe start recording in widescreen with this new mixer, and no the MX-50 is not going anywhere if we need it. Also we do need a truly portable system because we do many events where we have an hour to set up and thats it, and hauling monitors down a wheelchair ramp outside on a metal cart, trying to keep them from falling off is not fun to me. Also we do events in other places, and I don't like the time it takes to set up the monitors.

Example1:


By the way I'm the one with the blue sweatshirt yelling at someone.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 21, 2010)

Maybe you can get some kind of demo for this unit.


----------

